# A twist to sales sign



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I was playing around on my pics and found this hilarious pic of Ava and thought of a simple yet explanatory sign to place with an acquired shop. So here it is, Ava telling them about soap. Mind you I had to scan in order to get this to go on photobucket so thats why its twisted  Tammy


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Tammy, that is so cute!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Very cute


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Awww, that is cute!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's great!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you! Its amazing what you can do with a print shop :lol. And I have found that keeping it simple sells.
Tammy


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i love it!


----------

